# السيد المسيح لا يرى بطرس الرسول كما نراه نحن...



## ABOTARBO (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*السيد المسيح لا يرى بطرس الرسول كما نراه نحن...
*





*
 - عندما قبض عليّ اليهود، أنا لا أرى بطرس الذي أنكرني بل بطرس الذي كان ضمن إثنين فقط من تلاميذي الذين تبعوني.
 - عندما ضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة بسيفه فقطع أذنه، رأيته تلميذاً غيوراً على ابن الإله،
 حتى وإن كانت غيرته غير كاملة.
 - عندما تخبطت سفينة تلاميذي فوق الماء، فإنني لم أر الشك الذي ابتدأ  يساور بطرس وهو يمشي على الماء والذي جعله يبدأ في الغرق، لكنني وجدته  التلميذ الوحيد الذي وسط الخوف والموقف غير الآمن يقول لي: "يا سيد ان كنت  أنت هو، فمُرني ان آتي إليك على الماء"... من ذا الذي يفكر في شئ مثل هذا  في هذا الوقت العصيب؟
 - عندما سألت التلاميذ: من يقول الناس إني انا؟  فأنا لا أرى ما نطق به بطرس شيئاً عادياَ عندما قال: "أنت المسيح ابن الله  الحي"... فلقد اعتدتم هذا التعبير بعد انتشار الكتاب المقدس، لكن هل تعون  معنى هذه الجملة في ذلك الوقت؟!
*

*منقول مع التعديل

*


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*كلام سليم 
موضوع راائع جدا
شكراا*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسي يكون الناس تفكر كدا لبعض
لكن للاسف !!
اها...
ميرسي كتييير
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

